# Picobrew kickstarter.. Arduino Interesting concept



## mackysm (2/10/13)

Just came across this...... $1300 usd though.... 

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1708005089/picobrew-zymatic-the-automatic-beer-brewing-applia?ref=home_popular


----------



## Phoney (2/10/13)

There's already 4 other threads about this dude.


----------



## QldKev (2/10/13)

Maybe I should start a thread on it tooo


----------



## mackysm (2/10/13)

fair enough, did do a search before posting though....


----------

